

Meteor vs. AngularJS - uberneo
http://joshowens.me/meteor-and-angular-a-match-made-in-heaven/

======
themoonbus
Lot of meteor advertisements on hn today... Well, two, at least that I've seen
on the front page.

This article doesn't really say much of anything.

~~~
joshowens
I think someone reading the other post found this on my blog

